
How often can you divide a 64 bit floating point value by 2? - no_gravity
https://twitter.com/marekgibney/status/1080871549941489666
======
fouronnes3
Each divide by 2 will decrease the exponent by 1 until it reaches its minimum
11-bits 2's complement value of -1022, then you are left with 52 mantissa bits
(because the first is implicit), then 1 more to boom. The answer is 1022+52+1
= 1075

